# Light Recommendation



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

I have had my Kindle 3 for about 3 weeks and LOVE it. Can not believe I waited this long to get one.

I thought I would not want a light so I got the MarWare Eco-Vue Cover http://www.marware.com/products/Kindle-3/Eco-Vue-for-Amazon-Kindle-3 which I also like very much.

Now I wish I had a light. Any recommendations for this setup?

Thanks


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a Kandle and a Mighty Bright (Brite?) and I like the style of the Kandle the best, but I don't like that it doesn't use regular AA or AAA batteries. It uses expensive lithium batteries. The Mighty Brite uses AA or AAA (I forget) but the neck is way too loose and flops around depending on how I'm reading. I'm still on the hunt for something better.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I also use a Mighty Bright (uses 3 AAA batts), clipped onto my cover. I don't have a problem with the neck on mine, stays where I put it unless I bump it into something.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your experience MartyS. I was hoping someone would chime in because I wondered if that was the norm. I actually bought the MB light for my husband for DTB reading, and maybe it's been overused.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

hudsonam said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience MartyS. I was hoping someone would chime in because I wondered if that was the norm. I actually bought the MB light for my husband for DTB reading, and maybe it's been overused.


I think the flexible neck is only glued into the plastic on both ends, so maybe it came lose there? I've never seen a flexible tube like that go bad even with a lot of use so I suspect the problem is where it attaches.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

This is my favorite light, the Belkin reading light - it puts out a nice bright light, and it's very unobtrusive and balanced in weight. It's also compact and easy to stow. I got mine at Target, by the e-readers.

Picture links to the amazon page:


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

MartyS said:


> I think the flexible neck is only glued into the plastic on both ends, so maybe it came lose there? I've never seen a flexible tube like that go bad even with a lot of use so I suspect the problem is where it attaches.


I'll have to check. It's really only an issue if I lay on my back to read, but maybe my expectations are too high.  LOL. I might have to give that Belkin light a try. It seems to have great reviews.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

hudsonam said:


> I'll have to check. It's really only an issue if I lay on my back to read, but maybe my expectations are too high.  LOL. I might have to give that Belkin light a try. It seems to have great reviews.


I read like that all the time with mine, only time I have to adjust it is if I bump it. So check where it attaches, might just need a drop of glue.

That Belkin light does look like a good one, looks like the clip opens up far enough to use it with a cover, and it uses AAA batts. A bit pricey at $25 but it does have 3 high power LEDs.


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I use the Barnes and Noble Lyra light with my kindle. It was only 14.99 so I thought I'd give it a try. It clips on easily to the corner of my oberon cover.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the Kandle and a Mighty Brite.  Seems lights are just like covers, you wish you could take the good things from all of them and put them together into something you really like.  I love that the Kandle is so light, and easy to clip on, but I don't like the little flat batteries, and the Kandle doesn't seem as bright as the Mighty Brite.  The Mighty Brite is very bright, and I live that you can move the light around to wear it's best for you, but it is heavier due to the AAA batteries.

I actually now have the Amazon lighted cover and it's the best of all, I love it.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I actually now have the Amazon lighted cover and it's the best of all, I love it.


How even is the light from that? Seems like there should be a pretty big difference between one corner and the other. I like to have fairly even lighting, tried a few lights that were short like that and wasn't happy until getting the Mighty Bright that can go farther out to get the light more even.

The other reason I avoided the lighted cover was extra wear and tear on the Kindle battery, you get a finite number of cycles on a rechargeable battery and I didn't want to waste any for lighting.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

MartyS said:


> How even is the light from that? Seems like there should be a pretty big difference between one corner and the other. I like to have fairly even lighting, tried a few lights that were short like that and wasn't happy until getting the Mighty Bright that can go farther out to get the light more even.
> 
> The other reason I avoided the lighted cover was extra wear and tear on the Kindle battery, you get a finite number of cycles on a rechargeable battery and I didn't want to waste any for lighting.


I think the lighting from the lighted cover is much better than the Kandle. And it doesn't seem that the opposite corner is dark at all, maybe because the light comes from an angle. And I don't notice that it affects the battery life hardly at all. I only use the light for about an hour each night for reading in bed. It's just so darn convenient, I really like it.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure if this would work with your cover or not, but I have the m-edge elluminator and it works GREAT with my Oberon cover. I slide it in between the Kindle and the back cover and it's perfect!! I've tried several others, and this one is by far the best, light wise and intrusion (clips, weight, etc. included). Here is a pic that kind of shows it on my cover.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> I have the m-edge elluminator and it works GREAT with my Oberon cover. I slide it in between the Kindle and the back cover and it's perfect!! I've tried several others, and this one is by far the best, light wise and intrusion (clips, weight, etc. included). Here is a pic that kind of shows it on my cover.


Kuklachica:

Thank you for verifying how well that combination works. I have the same light and not only considered using it with an Oberon but thought specifically about the Oberon Bold Celtic in either Saddle or Black. Thanks tons for showing us how good the combination looks!

Having bleated that, I need to ask a few questions even though I'm not the OP (pauses for thud of fainters).

Have you noticed any visible signs of wear on the back of your Kindle or to the inside edge of your case? Have you gotten a chance to try the black version of the light and, if so, was it hard to go back to the white version? I was holding out for the black, but that free light on Groundhog's Day was too good to pass up.

OP:

One recommendation: If you get a non-powered light like the eLuminator or the Solis (which I quite like), you should also pick up an Eneloop charger and a set of rechargeable batteries. Well worth the extra investment; I carry an extra with me and haven't needed to buy any more batteries yet, nor have I ever been stuck without a light.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Kuklachica:
> 
> Have you noticed any visible signs of wear on the back of your Kindle or to the inside edge of your case? Have you gotten a chance to try the black version of the light and, if so, was it hard to go back to the white version? I was holding out for the black, but that free light on Groundhog's Day was too good to pass up.


I just looked at the back of the Kindle and no wear and not even any imprint on the inside of the case. It seems to me that my left hand corner strap is pretty lose, even though my case is only a couple of weeks old (NO I am not complaining! Just a statement!) so it might be different if your straps are tighter. I haven't used the black, and hadn't even considered this light until I got the free one on that day. If I had extra $$ I might try the black, but this doesn't bother me. Plus, is matches my skin so it's not *too weird*. Sometimes it wiggles a bit since it doesn't have an actual pocket to fit in, but that doesn't bother me. And if it ever does, I will take one of those sticky furniture pads and put it on the back of the light wedge just to give it some more grip and friction against the inside of the cover. Here are a couple of pictures of it in the case. Sorry they aren't that great. Took them quickly.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I like your screensaver, Bethany!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I like it, too, Bethany/Kuklachica.  You've just convinced me to follow the instructions on Booksprung and change my screensavers as well.  

Thanks for the helpful shots, which were certainly good enough to show what you were talking about.  It's going to be difficult to make my Id stop pestering me about that bold Celtic design.

Patience, Id.  It'll only be a few more months.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm leaving home momentarily, so I thought I'd address the concerns of the person who worried about battery life with their light.

Yesterday, I went to bed with my eLuminator2 on its brightest setting, where it had been for several hours already.  The idea was to discharge the rechargeable battery completely to increase its longevity.  

However, when I awoke this morning, the light was still bright with no dimming at all after thirteen hours.  I'm going to have to take it to work with me and see whether I can wear it down.

Again:  If you don't want to have to worry about batteries, then get at least two rechargeable AAAs and a USB charger.  I keep my charger at work and carry a spare pre-charged battery with me.  So far, I've yet to need the second battery -- and I read a lot.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

MartyS said:


> I read like that all the time with mine, only time I have to adjust it is if I bump it. So check where it attaches, might just need a drop of glue.
> 
> That Belkin light does look like a good one, looks like the clip opens up far enough to use it with a cover, and it uses AAA batts. A bit pricey at $25 but it does have 3 high power LEDs.


I realized when I went to bed last night that it only flops when I attach it on the side of my JAVOedge flip style case.  No never mind! Ignore me. LOL!


----------



## Phildeeze (Feb 15, 2011)

There is only one clear choice for a Kindle light, and that is their new lighted Kindle cover. The cover attaches directly to your Kindle and draws its power straight from your e-reader. They also sell the m-edge go which you can purchase an add on light, but for 5 more dollars you can get the case with a built in light. So in my eyes the lighted Kindle cover takes the cake.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

hudsonam said:


> I realized when I went to bed last night that it only flops when I attach it on the side of my JAVOedge flip style case.  No never mind! Ignore me. LOL!


Ah, yes, the Mighty Bright doesn't have much friction in the clip area and will slide around if you try to clip it onto the side, a stick on rubber anti-slip pad would probably help with that.


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

I am very happy with my Ocotovo light (pictured above) and my MEdge eluminator. Both do the job well.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> I have a Kandle and a Mighty Bright (Brite?) and I like the style of the Kandle the best, but I don't like that it doesn't use regular AA or AAA batteries. It uses expensive lithium batteries. The Mighty Brite uses AA or AAA (I forget) but the neck is way too loose and flops around depending on how I'm reading. I'm still on the hunt for something better.


 Batteries for the Kandle can be ordered very cheaply on Ebay. Search for the battery # and you will find them at about 5/$1.

I ordered from this seller, but you will find many sellers:
http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIP-USA-5-CR2032-CR-2032-DL2032-3V-LITHIUM-BATTERIES-/380315974690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588c993c22

Just check to make sure it's the right battery model/type #!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I use the B&N nook light.  

I love the low profile clip which doesn't press on the Kindle case like my Mighty Bright did.  It's super accessible, you can just walk into B&N and buy it...no ordering involved!  It comes in pretty colors...turquoise and pink, I think black and white too.  Not very pricey, around $20.00!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I meant to get an Octovo Solis myself until we were informed that the eLuminator I picked up for free from M-Edge works extremely well with Oberon cases, too.  

I worry about possible scratches left by the Solis's clip.  Can anyone who owns a current Solis tell us whether it's scratched their K3?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Batteries for the Kandle can be ordered very cheaply on Ebay. Search for the battery # and you will find them at about 5/$1.
> 
> I ordered from this seller, but you will find many sellers:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIP-USA-5-CR2032-CR-2032-DL2032-3V-LITHIUM-BATTERIES-/380315974690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588c993c22
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely do that.


----------

